# Let's post our Chi's sun worshipper pics!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody loves the sun and would sunbathe all day if he could ....


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I love Brody he is so handsome.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh there is nothing my boys love more than laying in the sun!!









*Peanut*










*3 very lazy doggies!*









*Butters & Peanut*









*Kobi*


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Brody is a cutie pie!!!

This is Harley today, sunning it up :coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Good Morning Sunshine!












Queen Tabitha!












Sun and Fun with Jerry...


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoebe (picture was by 3l3ctric)










The two of them found the one beam of sun to play in


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Good Morning Sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful girls!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Beautiful girls!!!


errr, that's boy and girl


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Coco my big baby








Ricky my handsome boy so tired

sorry pictures didn't come out still learning


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> errr, that's boy and girl


ooooppsss sorry Beautiful girl and handsome boy!! if they have kids together I WANT one!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> ooooppsss sorry Beautiful girl and handsome boy!! if they have kids together I WANT one!!!


well, they are littermates...
i'll forgive you; you're new here and a fellow Iowan


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody loves the sun and would sunbathe all day if he could ....


Brody--one of my all time favorite Chihuahuas 
I love his little shadow in this photo.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

These are such great photos....I love them all.....


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww, Harley is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

Great Pics Guys, Will try post some also!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm sun i like sun~








mom where all the sun go? does this pic make my butt look big?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I have 4 pups, so please forgive the number of pics. 














































4 more, don't kill me! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG i actually love these pics.. Dunno where i've put my camera but madam is sprawled out on her back with a bully in her mouth in the sun!! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So many gorgeous Sun Worshipers!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is Jasper enjoying the sunshine:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

With her best friend








Her best friend again








When she was tiny.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so many cute shadows in these photos!


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Madison said:


>


He he that is so cute,like a little baby


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Its impossible to get them out of the sun!

Pisces









Stuart


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

When she was tiny.[/QUOTE]
OMG! what a cute baby!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Though this is a pic of Draco when he was only 10 weeks old, it is one of my favorites. He learned to love the sun at a tender age


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

omg..look at he wee baby Darco !! This is precious !


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Our sunworshippers' pics...

Glory









Faith


















Can't leave my darling boy Dakota out!









My beach babe









Soakin' it in


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Tabitha, 8 months old, sunning in the back yard*


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Cami LOOVES the sun...I leave the deck door open all day for her.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

huskyluv said:


> Our sunworshippers' pics...
> 
> Glory
> 
> ...


What a stunning picture of Dakota. He's eyes really pop in that photo.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's my baby girl enjoying the sun.




























Here's Moochi when she was 3 months old


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

*Little Sun Dawg Tonka!*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

mmmm Chewing in the sun is gooood









Oh mummy dis is the life yous lay on the sun and ifs you's lucky you make get a tummy rub









Mummy mummy feel my belly its all warm from dis sunshine


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

This is a great thread idea! Thanks Tracy (Brody's Mom) :queen:


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pics everyone! Best photo thread ever


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

What a cute thread! I can't get enough of Brody he is such a cute guy!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Dexter soakin' it up!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

The other day


----------

